# Ok I have a question about taming



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Ok so ive only had Pete for a few weeks and he isnt tame(but will play with my lip ring through the bars and comes right up to me through the cage and talk to me) but I was wondering if I trimmed his wings and tried taming him, would he still breed for me when I get a female for him?(on the search for his girlfriend right now haha.. I grew up around tiels and had one named polly for a very long time until my grandma stole him.. Long story lol) (I also have experience with raising babies and everything so please dont try to lecture me. Im just new with the pairing up and mutations)
But anyways, I was wanting your guys opinions because I know at least a few of you should know this answer lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well trimmed wings help with taming... i dont know if they affect breeding though.

do you want a tame breeder bird? he may not be so nice during breeding. its like someone hits a switch and he goes so territorial to protect his box and what not. it doesnt matter if hes tame or not. i think in the end, trimming the wings is up to you


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

I guess taming in the end wont really be a issue if I do end up with babies. Hes such a sweet bird and if his babies end up like him, theyd be very very sweet little babies. They all would get the same attention(other then being able to hold them obviously lol) I just thought it would be nice to be able to hold him and cuddle with him. I may trim his wings anyways just to reduce the chances of him flying out a window or door though. Hes just such a sweet bird and has allot of potential to be tame and sweet. He just needs the work. I know they can be very cranky when breeding though.
I was going to try and find a tame female but it isnt a issue if she isnt tame either though. I guess ill just let things run its course and see where we end up lol. None the less, he is a very sweet guy and has a huge place in my heart .. I was just curious


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

the only concern with hand tame vs non tame breeders is hand tame breeders are not afraid of you and when nesting can get very protective of the nest and even jump up and down on the eggs ( i have to wait til my cocks are out of the nest box cause they were hand raised though they are not tame them selves, the hens are easier to deal with) a non tame breeder is more timid around you and is more likely to back off the eggs when you go into check the box, but in the end it doesnt really matter if your birds parents were good parents, then they will be good parents to.


----------

